# Thank you Epcot for using paper straws and plates.Lets ban all plastic glasses as well.



## WDWnative

The global movement to reduce waste and use natural products should be a key goal for Disney. Disney should ban all styrofoam onsite at parks, resorts, cruises, and vacation clubs. Ban all plastic straws, bowls, plates, and cups. Lastly, grow naturally onsite fruita and vegetables for select restaurants.


----------



## Buttcracker

Agreed and they should switch tomorrowland speedway over to solar powered cars.  The fumes from that place.


----------



## P&L@WDW

WDWnative said:


> The global movement to reduce waste and use natural products should be a key goal for Disney. Disney should ban all styrofoam onsite at parks, resorts, cruises, and vacation clubs. Ban all plastic straws, bowls, plates, and cups. Lastly, grow naturally onsite fruita and vegetables for select restaurants.



Have you ever actually visited Disney and EPCOT?  Try taking the Living with the Land ride/tour.  They DO grow naturally onsite fruit and vegetables, as well as fish.


----------



## Kennywood

How do you sustain this?  The reason everything switched to plastic is because everyone was screaming about cutting down all the trees for paper.  So, things were switched to plastic.  Recycling, while helpful, won't fill the gap.  You're just going to wind up back at the beginning and cutting down more and more trees.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

When did it become normal for adults, predominantly females, to use straws? I understand that people with disabilities may need to use straws.

Personally I hate straws in my drinks. If my g and t needs stirring provide me with a twizzle stick.


----------



## Brett Wyman

I think they should just pour the water into our cupped hands and we can lap it up with our tongues.


----------



## gdrj

WDWnative said:


> The global movement to reduce waste and use natural products should be a key goal for Disney. Disney should ban all styrofoam onsite at parks, resorts, cruises, and vacation clubs. Ban all plastic straws, bowls, plates, and cups. Lastly, grow naturally onsite fruita and vegetables for select restaurants.


And and travelers to WDW should walk and stop taking planes and the busses from the airport. They should get rid of all heat and AC too!  

(You do realize Disney has been a leader in reducing waste right?).


----------



## AurumPunzel

Paper straws have a bigger environmental impact than plastic. The manufacturing process from the cutting down of the trees to the processing of pulp, and transportation, is far worse than the process to manufacture plastic. Also, paper straws cannot be recycled and often turn to mush in certain drinks, which render them useless, and you'd need more than one straw to finish off one drink if you intend to take a long time to consume the drink, which cancels out any supposed environmental benefit of paper. Not to mention that plastic straws only make up 0.03% of all oceanic plastic waste.


----------



## chainkid

I hate paper straws so much . It spoils the taste of my drink .   Slobs who litter spoil it for everyone.


----------



## maxiesmom

AurumPunzel said:


> Paper straws have a bigger environmental impact than plastic. The manufacturing process from the cutting down of the trees to the processing of pulp, and transportation, is far worse than the process to manufacture plastic. Also, paper straws cannot be recycled and often turn to mush in certain drinks, which render them useless, and you'd need more than one straw to finish off one drink if you intend to take a long time to consume the drink, which cancels out any supposed environmental benefit of paper. Not to mention that plastic straws only make up 0.03% of all oceanic plastic waste.




I can never get on board with something that goes like "well, X is only a small percentage of trash, so let's not try and fix that small amount."  Small steps are at least steps.


----------



## AurumPunzel

maxiesmom said:


> I can never get on board with something that goes like "well, X is only a small percentage of trash, so let's not try and fix that small amount."  Small steps are at least steps.


But they are still a drop in the ocean compared to the amount of waste Third World countries dump in the ocean every year.


----------



## maxiesmom

AurumPunzel said:


> But they are still a drop in the ocean compared to the amount of waste Third World countries dump in the ocean every year.



So????  We should just continue to pollute at will as we can't stop entirely?


----------



## MeridaAnn

If Disney and Universal are going to switch to solely paper straws, like they have, I guess they need to stop selling milkshakes and rootbeer floats, because the paper straws do not work with them. I got a milkshake at the Diner at Universal on my last visit and had to use a spoon to eat it because the paper straw literally did not work - it couldn't create the needed suction to drink the milkshake. So I just ended up with a soupy cup of ice cream.


----------



## AurumPunzel

maxiesmom said:


> So????  We should just continue to pollute at will as we can't stop entirely?


No. Pressure the countries that dump the most into sorting out their own waste management infrastructure, while at home, improve the existing infrastructure by building more MRFs that can process all types of plastic, even the so-called ‘difficult’ products. Signal virtue all you like, but it’ll make little difference until the worst polluters (which are in Asia and Africa) take real action.


----------



## Kennywood

The next time I'm at WDW, I think  I'll try recouping my expenses by hanging around the eating establishments and....


----------



## Buttcracker

WDWnative said:


> The global movement to reduce waste and use natural products should be a key goal for Disney. Disney should ban all styrofoam onsite at parks, resorts, cruises, and vacation clubs. Ban all plastic straws, bowls, plates, and cups. Lastly, grow naturally onsite fruita and vegetables for select restaurants.


Don't forget about the people that crop dust while waiting in line-those gases are contributing to climate change!

I remember when we used to care about trees and not waste so much paper....turtles >  trees!


----------



## Krispp

Thank you!


----------



## OpieDoodle

While I am very for saving the environment I do think we all need to look at the bigger picture. I hate using paper straws, they fall apart and stick to my lips when I wear chapstick or anything. Just gross. My issue is during the day I find myself using 5-10 paper straws where as I may only use 1 plastic. I also tho hate plastic straws and how bad they are for the environment and the risk to the animals they posses (even if people aren't throwing them in the animals wind and such easily could). 

I do highly recommend the OP check out the Living with the Land ride at Epcot. We did it one day when my tiny terror toddler happened to fall asleep while I was carrying him. We did it as a place I could sit down haha! Epcot grows a lot of fruits/veggies and raises fish there. It walks you through the process! When we were there you could even see how they were growing mickey shaped pumpkins!

I wouldn't be so quick to fault Disney, they really are doing many great things to move to a more sustainable future. A recent one they started was packaging toys without plastic. Like dolls and such. 

Here's some other environmentally friendly things they're working on:
-Making recycled fuel from cooking oil for train and mark twain boat
-Reduced plastic by removing single use shampoo type bottles, straws, stirrers, and moving towards refillable options rather than disposable
-Less water waste initiatives
-Planting trees
-Then they have like 300 acres or so of solar panels!

Obviously there is always room for improvement but Disney has been making great strides


----------



## Stevostang

Buttcracker said:


> Agreed and they should switch tomorrowland speedway over to solar powered cars.  The fumes from that place.


Agreed. It's getting too be too much


----------

